# new to this site



## Pat (Sep 11, 2003)

Hello everyone,
I've been browsing these forums for about a week now and I just wanted to introduce my self and say hello.

I live and train in Kingston, Pa. (About 20 minutes south of Scranton)

My early years of training were in Pai Lum (White Dragon Kung Fu), but now I train in BaGua and Tai Chi.

By the way I hope I put this post in the right forum, sorry if I didn't.

Well thanks for listening, I'm sure I'll be talking to some of you in the future.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 11, 2003)

Allo!  :wavey:

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 11, 2003)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Aegis (Sep 11, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 11, 2003)

Hello Pat:asian:


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 11, 2003)

hola`


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 12, 2003)

Howdy and welcome to the fora.:asian:


----------



## pknox (Sep 12, 2003)

Welcome aboard!  BTW, did you train Pai Lum in Bristol (Dragon Moon)?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the Forum 

There's many interesting people here and topics.. Enjoy~!


Tess
:asian:


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

Welcome, be sure to check out the Chinese Martial Arts section!


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 14, 2003)

hello pat!  i am located near scranton.  i see you are from kingston.  small world, but great forum!!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 14, 2003)

Pat,

Welcome aboard sportsfans. I think you'll like it here. 

Good info, good MA Q&A, and occasional disagreements. But it's all good. :asian:


----------



## Pat (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Welcome aboard!  BTW, did you train Pai Lum in Bristol (Dragon Moon)? *





No, I trained Pai Lum in Wilkes-Barre,Pa.

Thanks for the warm welcome messages from all of you.
:drinkbeer


----------



## Kroy (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi Pat.


----------



## Mithios (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome !!                       MITHIOS


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 15, 2003)

pat, i trained pai lum tao with sifu conrad blasko in clarks summit for a short time.  do you know of him?


----------



## Pat (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *pat, i trained pai lum tao with sifu conrad blasko in clarks summit for a short time.  do you know of him? *



I've heard of him but I don't know him personally.

 :drinkbeer


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 13, 2003)

Welcome!!!


----------

